# HELP! Hurricane Sandy Costume Ideas!



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

I just had a late great idea to be "Hurricane Sandy" for my costume. Any ideas? I was thinking of tearing up a shower curtain and having a bucket of water with me...and when people ask what i am I can dump the water and go "I'm hurricane Sandy"


----------



## Droidecon (Oct 29, 2012)

Don't forget to blow on them too


----------



## DexterSinister (Aug 13, 2011)

Unless you know your victims won't punch you for dumping water on them; I'd use a bucket of confetti.

You could get a battery operated fan to blow the confetti on them, too.


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

I wont dump water on them LOL


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

Grey fabric wrapped around the top of you like mummy wrappings, (think twister) same color skirt or a sheet. add some storm clouds (dyed grey cotton wool)
and the occasional miniature toy /sign/ debris. and carry a tiny little squirt gun.


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

Don't forget the "Hello my name is Sandy" name tag.


----------



## blee626 (Aug 7, 2009)

not trying to spoil the party but not sure being something that gave loss to so many is a good idea but just a thought


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

You didn't spoil the party...and as you may have noticed, this post was from last year. The costume went off great however, and everyone loved it.


----------



## blee626 (Aug 7, 2009)

didnt mean any harm by what i said,, and my stupid self saw it was last year after i had posted


----------

